# GSG U Offers Educational Classes in June



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

GSG, distributor of consumables and equipment for the apparel decorating, digital printing, commercial sign, and electrical sign industries, offers regular monthly classes as part of its GSG U program. Classes are being offered across nine GSG regional offices.

Here’s a closer look at the 2019 June lineup: 

Tuesday, June 11
Brother Direct-To-Garment, Houston
Understand your Brother printer with maintenance know-how, decorating¬ ideas, and useful tips! Learn important factors when marketing¬ your products, and best practices for pricing¬ your creations.

Thursday, June 13 & Friday, June 14 
Wrap Installation, Tulsa
Experience hands-on trainin¬g in auto g¬raphics application, as well as, window, wall, reflective, and floor ¬graphics in this two-day course. 

Thursday, June 13 & Friday, June 14 
Screen Print Auto, Dallas
This two-day course is an immersive hands-on experience on how to operate an automatic screen-printing press and maximize print shop efficiency. 

Tuesday, June 18 
Embroidery Basics, Cincinnati
Learn techniques for successful embroidery on a wide variety of fabrics and materials, as well as the processes for selecting appropriate stabilizers, needles and holding techniques.

Friday, June 21 
Heat Transfer Materials, Cincinnati
Explore the latest trends in one of the fastest growing apparel decorating industries! You’ll discover various types of materials, terminology, and what you need to get started in heat transfer.

Thursday, June 27 
Screen Print Basics, Houston
A fundamental course that will educate participants on the art of screen printing¬ from start to finish including¬ ink selection, fabric selection, creating¬ screens, press set-up and breakdown. 
Friday, June 28 
Screen Print Advanced, Houston
Take your screen-printing skills to the next level by learning to select the proper inks based on various textiles and to create a myriad of special effects with specialty bases. 

Visit https://www.gogsg.com/calEventsUnit.action for the full schedule and details on specific sessions. 

GSG is a consumable and equipment wholesale distributor for the electrical sign, commercial sign, digital printing, and apparel decorating markets. For more information about GSG visit their website @ www.GoGSG.com, email [email protected], or call 1-800-366-1776.


----------



## MAtty121 (Dec 24, 2021)

thanks for the information. It will be organized in 2022?


----------



## FelicityPaige (11 mo ago)

Thank you for the information. Very interesting activity, I would like to participate in 2022. I think that today's educational system needs to change. I did a lot of assignments using this resource "https://uk.edubirdie.com" with free sample assignments and learned information better that way. The training was successful and I have more free time for hobbies.


----------

